# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  sleep in..

## Евгения Белякова

Извините но я забыла как по-русски будет 
"to sleep in"(On saturdays I can sleep in )
"to stay up late"(On fridays I can stay up late) 
заранее спасибо  ::

----------


## MikeM

По субботам я могу выспаться/отоспаться как следует. 
По пятницам я могу не ложиться допоздна. Или просто: 
по пятницам я могу ложиться спать позже обычного.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо 
Так часто говорят? Можно так?
Можно проспать 
спасибо

----------


## Vesh

"Проспать" means "to sleep longer than you were going to" (and it usually results in you being late for work or school or whereever you were going to go).

----------


## Евгения Белякова

оо запомнила. Можно сказать так?:.. 
I slept in until 10 yesterday- Вчера я выспалась до 10
Yesterday I stayed up so late, now I'm very tired - Вчера я ложилась допоздна, сейчас я очень устала. 
Можно так сказать? Как бы пятнадцатилетняя девушка бы сказала? Например если я разговариваю с подругой, как я бы сказала ей? 
Заранее спасибо   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Yesterday I stayed up so late, now I'm very tired - Вчера я ложилась допоздна, сейчас я очень устала.

 Here is my guess
Вчера я ложилась так допоздна, что теперь я очень устала. 
I thought I read somewhere that you use "теперь" when when talking about a condition that is not normal.
Example
Now I am tired (but I am not usually tired at this time) - use теперь
Now I am tired (there is no reason,  I am just tired) - use сейчас

----------


## MikeM

> оо запомнила. Можно сказать так?:.. 
> I slept in until 10 yesterday- Вчера я выспалась до 10

 Выспалась doesn't quite work with specific time. You can either say Я вчера хорошо/на славу выспалась or you can say Я вчера проспала до 10-ти. But as someone already pointed out the latter would have some negative touch to it, i.e. you were probably not exactly happy that you slept for longer than you would normally do. Having said all of this it is OK to say as you originally wanted  ::     

> Yesterday I stayed up so late, now I'm very tired - Вчера я ложилась допоздна, сейчас я очень устала. 
> Можно так сказать? Как бы пятнадцатилетняя девушка бы сказала? Например если я разговариваю с подругой, как я бы сказала ей?

 Вчера я не ложилась допоздна, сейчас я очень устала. 
А разве пятнадцатилетние девушки устают от недосыпания?  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Понятно... большое спасибо  ::

----------


## MikeM

> Понятно... большое спасибо

 It occured to me that пятнадцатилетняя девушка сказала бы примерно так: 
Я вчера классно выспалась! 
Хотя возможно современные пятнадцатилетние девушки вместо _классно_ говорят что-то другое. Я слышал _кульно_ (от cool), но это я слышал от тех кто живет в Сев.Америке... Предыдущее поколение еще говорило _клёво_...

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Хорошо, спасибо  ::  Говорят "кульно" Интересно... 
Как по-русски будет:
What team are you rooting for?- За какую команду ты болеешь?
Stop moving!- Перестань двигаться(спокойно!)
Sorry if I make a mistake- Прости если буду ошибаться
Did you watch the opening ceremony?(of olympics)- Ты смотрел(а)... 
Заранее спасибо  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

What team are you rooting for?- За какую команду ты болеешь?
Stop moving!- Перестань двигаться(спокойно!) ok
Sorry if I make a mistake- Прости, если буду ошибаться ok
Did you watch the opening ceremony?(of olympics)- Ты смотрел(а) открытие Олимпиады?

----------


## Indra

What team are you rooting for?- За какую команду ты болеешь? correct
Stop moving!- Перестань двигаться(спокойно!) Стой спокойно!
Sorry if I make a mistake- Прости если буду ошибаться Извини/прости, если я ошибусь
Did you watch the opening ceremony?(of olympics)- Ты смотрел(а)... Ты смотрел(а) церемонию открытия (олимпиады)?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Perhaps, Indra's corrections will turn out to be more useful than mine. It depends what you want to say and the way a translator usually speaks himself.

----------


## Indra

Ну да, вопрос вкуса. Одинаково правильно. Если бы я видела, что ReDSanchous уже ответил, я бы не стала поправлять.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо большое  ::  Всё понятно 
А как будет:
I got a huge papercut and when I put the bandaid on it slipped off- У меня ____ и когда я попыталась наложить лейкопластырь он...  
заранее спасибо  ::

----------


## Vesh

Я сильно порезалась. Когда попыталась наложить лейкопластырь, он соскользнул.

----------


## Nickie

to put it more precisely *huge papercut* means *"glubokiy porez ot bumagi"* 
Kogda ya pitalas' prikleit' leykoplastir', on viskolznul iz ruk

----------


## Vesh

> to put it more precisely *huge papercut* means *"glubokiy porez ot bumagi"*

 Yes, but nobody talk this way.

----------


## Vesh

> Я сильно порезалась. Когда попыталась наложить лейкопластырь, он соскользнул.

 "Выскользнул из рук" is much better, thank you Nickie.

----------


## MikeM

> Спасибо большое  Всё понятно 
> А как будет:
> I got a huge papercut and when I put the bandaid on it slipped off- У меня ____ и когда я попыталась наложить лейкопластырь он...  
> заранее спасибо

 Hey, careful with paper there!  ::  
Я (очень) сильно/здорово порезалась бумагой и когда я попыталась наложить лейкопластырь он съехал. 
Edit: I didn't notice that there was already a bunch of answers but I will leave mine too for the sake of the warning above   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо всем  ::   
А как будет:
I skip a stair(go from stair 1 to stair 3 when I walk up them)-  
что такое "zafludila"  
thanks!

----------


## Rtyom

1. Перешагнула через ступеньку.
2. got flooded (this is computer slang)

----------


## MikeM

> Спасибо всем  
> А как будет:
> I skip a stair(go from stair 1 to stair 3 when I walk up them)-

 Я перешагиваю через ступеньку.   

> что такое "zafludila" 
> thanks!

 It sounds like Runglish, заполнила = ЗА-flood-ила, but if you take f out it will be a completely different word... What is the context?

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  что такое "zafludila" 
> thanks!   It sounds like Runglish, заполнила = ЗА-flood-ила, but if you take f out it will be a completely different word... What is the context?

 It's a very common internet word. It's a direct transliteration of English "flood" but it's used only in internet forum/chat context. It means "to flood a topic (or thread) with off-topic chatting".

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Большое спасибо! 
Lean back a little- Затолкуй немножко (я сегодня слышала что-то такого)
He wants us to go to our rooms, and be ready to leave at 5- Он хочет, чтобы мы пошли к себе в номеры, и быть готовы уходить в пять
Did you sign?- Вы подписали?
We just had a big project, and now we have another one. It's not fair.- У нас только был большой проект а теперь у нас ещё другой проект. Так не честно

----------


## Rostova

Lean back a little- I think it must be something like "Откинься немножко назад"
He wants us to go to our rooms, and be ready to leave at 5- Он хочет, чтобы мы пошли к себе в номера и были готовы уходить в пять 
Did you sign?- Вы подписали? 
We just had a big project, and now we have another one. It's not fair.- У нас только что был большой проект, а теперь у нас ещё один. Так не честно

----------


## Vadim84

to sleep in - спать дольше обычного
On saturdays I can sleep in - По субботам я могу спать дольше обычного (по субботам я иногда сплю дольше обычного)
I slept in until 10 yesterday - "Вчера я спала дольше обычного - до 10"
to stay up late - засиживаться допоздна
On fridays I can stay up late - По пятницам я могу засиживаться допоздна (по пятницам я иногда засиживаюсь допоздна)
Yesterday I stayed up so late, now I'm very tired - Вчера я засиделась допоздна, и теперь я очень устала (Вчера я долго не ложилась и теперь сильно устала)   

> He wants us to go to our rooms, and be ready to leave at 5- Он хочет, чтобы мы пошли к себе в номера и были готовы уходить в пять

 Выйти or уйти  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо! 
Почему нельзя сказать "быть готовы уходить?"...для меня немного странно звучит.  
А как будет ...
Get off the bus at stop number 5 
всего хорошего  ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Get off the bus at stop number 5

 My guess
сойдите из автобуса на пятой остановке

----------


## Vadim84

> Огромное спасибо! 
> Почему нельзя сказать "быть готовы уходить?"...для меня немного странно звучит.

 "Уходить" (imperfective) means "to go away/leave regularly, from day to day" or an abstract action of leaving/going away.
"Выйти" or "уйти" (perfective) means "to go away/leave only one time (not regularly). In other words it's a single action (not regular or abstract).
Hopefully this makes sense to you.    

> Get off the bus at stop number 5 
> My guess
> сойдите из автобуса на пятой остановке

 Pretty good guess.
You can also say:
"Сойдете на пятой остановке" or "Сойдете на остановке номер 5"
You may leave out "из автобуса" - it's not necessary here.

----------


## wanja

Вообще-то, правильней говорить "выйти из автобуса(троллейбуса)" и т.д.

----------


## Vadim84

Ну да. Но, пожалуй, не правильней, а популярней. "Сойти" - разговорный вариант.
Тогда:
"Выйдите на пятой остановке" or
"Вам нужно выйти на пятой остановке" or
"Вам следует выйти на остановке номер 5" etc.

----------


## net surfer

That reminds me of an old joke: 
В автобусе:
- Девушка, вы выходите?
- Выходят замуж!
- Девушка, вы сходите?
- Сходят с ума!
- Может, вы вылазите?
- Вылазят, когда рождаются!
Мужик, пинком выпихивая её из автобуса:
- С днем рожденья, сука!

----------


## Rtyom

::  You certainly make not only my day, but my whole life!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::  огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!! 
We got pulled over by a police man because we ran a red light- Нас останавливалал полисмен потому что мы бегали через красный свет(?)
You need to exercise more(physical exercise)- Тебе надо упражняться больше
The cover of the book got all ruined, I think I'll need to buy a new book. I can't return her book like this.- Обложка пачкалась, думаю что мне придётся покупать новую книгу. Я не могу давать ей обратно эту книгу.
Do you have a drivers license?- У вас есть ____________ 
это очень важно 
заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## DDT

Well, how about ;- у вас есть водительские права?

----------


## net surfer

> We got pulled over by a police man because we ran a red light- Нас останавливалал полисмен потому что мы бегали через красный свет(?)

 Нас остановил полицейский потому что мы проехали на красный свет.   

> You need to exercise more(physical exercise)- Тебе надо упражняться больше

 Right. You can say заниматься as well.   

> The cover of the book got all ruined, I think I'll need to buy a new book. I can't return her book like this.- Обложка пачкалась, думаю что мне придётся покупать новую книгу. Я не могу давать ей обратно эту книгу.

 Обложка совсем развалилась, я думаю мне надо будет купить новую книгу. Я не могу вернуть её книгу в таком виде.   

> Do you have a drivers license?- У вас есть ____________

 *DDT* already answered.

----------


## Vadim84

> You need to exercise more(physical exercise)- Тебе надо упражняться больше 
> Right. You can say заниматься as well.

 To be more precise you can say "заниматься спортом" or "делать гимнастику/зарядку"
Тебе надо больше заниматься спортом   or
Тебе надо чаще делать гимнастику/зарядку    

> The cover of the book got all ruined, I think I'll need to buy a new book. I can't return her book like this.- Обложка пачкалась, думаю что мне придётся покупать новую книгу. Я не могу давать ей обратно эту книгу. 
> Обложка совсем развалилась, я думаю мне надо будет купить новую книгу. Я не могу вернуть её книгу в таком виде.

 My version:
Обложка совсем растрепалась/потрепалась. Думаю, нужно купить новый экземпляр. Я не могу вернуть ей книгу в таком виде.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо!!!  ::   
The rest of the week- Остальное недели 
Думаю что это неправильно.  
Я не знаю как правильно использовать "помочь" Я знаю что это значит но в чём разница между "помочь" и "помогать" Например:
Я хотела помочь ему(или помогать?)
Я пошла помочь ему(или помогать?)  
я не знаю  ::   
всего хорошего,
Женя

----------


## wanja

The rest of the week - остаток недели
Помочь - совершенный вид, помогать - несовершенный.

----------


## Vadim84

The rest of the week - остаток недели or остальные/оставшиеся дни недели  

> Я не знаю как правильно использовать "помочь" Я знаю что это значит но в чём разница между "помочь" и "помогать" Например:
> Я хотела помочь ему(или помогать?)
> Я пошла помочь ему(или помогать?)

 Looks like you are not familiar with perfective/imperfective stuff.
First you weren't sure about "уйти/уходить" now "помочь/помогать".
As I already told you perfective is a single action while imperfective is an abstract or continuous action. That is the general idea.
You can say either "Я хотела помочь ему" or "Я хотела помогать ему" as well as "Я пошла помочь ему" or "Я пошла помогать ему" depending on the context. You would use "помочь" if the help is a short or single action and "помогать" if the help is a long or repeated action.
But that's very relative and flexible things (все это относительно и растяжимо). Sometimes there is almost no difference whatsoever.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо. I understand much better, thank you very much Vadim and wanja. 
For the rest of the week I ate cheese- На остаток недели я ела сыр
My background is a picture of bunnies in cups- Мой background фотка на которой зайца сидят в чашках

----------


## wanja

For the rest of the week I ate cheese- Остаток недели я ела сыр 
My background is a picture of bunnies in cups- На заднем плане у меня фотка с зайчиками в чашках(?).

----------


## Rtyom

В кубках?

----------


## MikeM

> My background is a picture of bunnies in cups- Мой background фотка на которой зайца сидят в чашках

 В качестве фона у меня фотка с зайчиками в чашках...

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо 
А кто-нибудь знает что такое "малки паталки" или что-то такого. Моя мама так говорит когда у нее шапка скользит(slips off***=?) 
огромное спасибо

----------


## net surfer

Probrbly палки-моталки. I guess it's the same as the more common expression ёлки-палки which is a euphemism for something like "fu*king sh*t!" in English and used to express anger, annoyance, disappointment.

----------


## MikeM

> Probrbly палки-моталки. I guess it's the same as the more common expression ёлки-палки which is a euphemism for something like "fu*king sh*t!" in English and used to express anger, annoyance, disappointment.

 Or ёлы-палы  :: 
I agree, but the expression is not necessarily so strong. Although it all depends on the situation and just how it is said  ::  BTW, there are tons of these euphemisms. One of my friends used to say Японский городовой or even япона нагатэ (I've no clue where he got this from!). Everybody knows блин... I think the rule here is that the first syllable in the euphemisms sounds similar to the first syllable of a phrase/word it is a euphemism for. Compare блин-бля@ь, японский-ё@ твою мать, etc.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

ОО да поняла. Да она часто говорила "елки палки" и "палки моталки" 
I get extra time on tests because I have trouble concentrating and I get annoyed by certain sounds. 
^^как это будет по-русски? 
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

пожалуйста помогите  ::

----------


## Friendy

> I get extra time on tests because I have trouble concentrating and I get annoyed by certain sounds.

 Мне не хватает отведённого времени на тесты (or "контрольные"), потому что мне трудно сконцентрироваться и меня раздражают некоторые звуки.

----------


## Milanya1

> I get extra time on tests

 мне дают дополнительное время на экзаменax

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  
> I get extra time on tests    мне дают дополнительное время на экзаменax

 То же самое, что и у Friendy, только "с другой стороны".

----------


## Milanya1

> Originally Posted by Milanya        Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  
> I get extra time on tests    мне дают дополнительное время на экзаменax   То же самое, что и у Friendy, только "с другой стороны".

 Те же яйца, только в профиль. Almost true. The fact that you do not have enough time does not automatically mean that you are getting any extra. 
A lot of students work slowly and do not have enough time to finish the test (then they submit an incomplete paper), but not all of them are allowed any extra time. One has to have a serious reason to get an extra time on tests, like learning disability, ADD, or something like that, especially during standardized tests.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Всё понятно... огромное спасибо за помощь  ::   ::   
Мне было интересно как будет:
To settle in-
Would you guys like to settle in first, then go out to eat?- Вы бы хотели сначала ***** потом поужинать?
To freshen up-
They went to their room to freshen up-

----------


## Rtyom

"Settle in" can be in various forms:
разместиться, устроиться, обустроиться 
Freshen up - освежиться.

----------


## Milanya1

> To freshen up-

 привести себя в порядок, умыться и переодеться

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо!!! 
Would you guys like to settle in first, then go out to eat?- Вы бы хотели сначала ***** потом поужинать?
He is going to pull the car out because we don't know if those dogs are mean or not- Он сейчас * машину потому что мы не уверены если те собаки злые или нет 
заранее спасибо и всего хорошего всем  ::

----------


## Milanya1

> Would you guys like to settle in first, then go out to eat?- Вы бы хотели сначала устроиться потом поужинать?
> He is going to pull the car out because we don't know if those dogs are mean or not- Он сейчас подгонит машину потому что мы не уверены если те собаки злые или нет

----------


## wanja

Он сейчас подгонит машину, потому что мы не уверены ,  злые те  собаки или нет

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо 
Ещё:
It takes me longer to think of an answer- ...придумать ответ
They did an evaluation and I will get extra time on tests because I have trouble concentrating- Сделали * и мне дают дополнительное время на экзаменах потому что мне трудно сконтренироваться 
заранее спасибо

----------


## ReDSanchous

It takes me longer to think of an answer- У меня уходит больше времени на то, чтобы придумать ответ.
They did an evaluation and I will get extra time on tests because I have trouble concentrating- Они произвели оценку/подсчёт и дают (мне) дополнительное время на экзаменах, потому что мне трудно сконцентрироваться. 
You are welcome!   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо!  
I can't keep track of all your things- Я не могу отслеживать все твои вещи
She is a good influence on him- Она хорошо влияет на него
Soda is bad for you- Сода нездоровая для тебя(?)
We didn't go to site see- Мы не ехали чтобы смотреть достопримечательности
We already went- Мы уже съездили 
Кудрявый- как это слово произносится? Моя мама говорит "кучрявый" 
Огромное спасибо!!! Прости что всё время прошу перевести...  ::

----------


## Friendy

> I can't keep track of all your things- Я не могу отслеживать все твои вещи

  или "я не могу следить (или уследить) за всеми твоими вещами".  

> She is a good influence on him- Она хорошо влияет на него

 правильно  

> Soda is bad for you- Сода нездоровая для тебя(?)

 газировка вредная, газировка вредна для тебя, тебе вредно пить газировку  

> We didn't go to site see- Мы не ехали чтобы смотреть достопримечательности

 Мы ехали не для того чтобы смотреть достопримечательности  

> We already went- Мы уже съездили

 правильно или "сходили"   

> Кудрявый- как это слово произносится? Моя мама говорит "кучрявый"

 кудрявый произносится также как и пишется, а мама твоя наверное говорит  "кучерявый" или "курчавый" - это всё синонимы

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо Фрэнди!   ::  Можно сказать "сода"? или так нельзя? 
А как это будет по-русски: http://www.paulscharffphotography.com/D ... inkles.JPG
Sprinkles 
спасибо!

----------


## TATY

> We didn't go to site see- Мы не ехали чтобы смотреть достопримечательности
> We already went- Мы уже съездили

 We didn't go to sight see (can use sightsee) 
Site = website 
We've already been.

----------


## Dimitri

> Огромное спасибо Фрэнди!   Можно сказать "сода"? или так нельзя? 
> А как это будет по-русски: http://www.paulscharffphotography.com/D ... inkles.JPG
> Sprinkles 
> спасибо!

 карамельные крошки

----------


## kwatts59

> We didn't go to site see- Мы не ехали чтобы смотреть достопримечательности

 Do people actually use the word "достопримечательности"?
Is it a common word?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  We didn't go to site see- Мы не ехали чтобы смотреть достопримечательности   Do people actually use the word "достопримечательности"?
> Is it a common word?

 It's a beautiful word too.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  We didn't go to site see- Мы не ехали чтобы смотреть достопримечательности   Do people actually use the word "достопримечательности"?
> Is it a common word?

 слово как слово :)

----------


## Rtyom

Дли-и-и-и-и-инное.  ::

----------


## kasper

в русском языке достаточно много длинных слов. Даже мне самой иногда лень их или писАть или произносить. Вот и сокращаем-с  ::  или начинаем говорить быстро-быстро   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

достопримечательность is the reason why so few Russian tourists go sightseeing.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

haha  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Let the dog in- Впусти собаку 
Мне надо впускать собаку через подвал, а не наверху.  
Можно так сказать?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Sounds OK to me. There's another way of saying this:
Мне надо впускать собаку через подвал, а не через верх.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо!   ::   
Она всё время тянут у меня волосы...а теперь это mess(то есть my hair's a mess because she pulled it)- She pulls me hair all the time(a toddler) 
заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Dimitri

> Спасибо!    
> Она всё время тянут у меня волосы...а теперь это mess(то есть my hair's a mess because she pulled it)- She pulls me hair all the time(a toddler) 
> заранее спасибо!!

 Она всё время тянула меня за волосы и теперь они растрёпаны

----------

